# Molotow Liquid Chrome



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 14, 2019)

Is Molotow a worthy alternative to chrome plating? It costs ~$25 per oz on Amazon. You put in an air brush and go to town. The local chrome plater wants $150 per part. 

I want to use it on areas that would need to blend in with original chrome. 






Here’s a link to amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Molotow-ONE4...d=1560568659&s=gateway&sr=8-7&srs=18926985011


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 23, 2019)

So no one on here knows of any chrome alternatives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2019)

In my experience paints or powdercoats used to simulate chrome look ok but will lack the lustre and reflectivity of chrome. I would not use them on anything but a custom or rat. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2019)

twinflight said:


> So no one on here knows of any chrome alternatives?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope. There is no other alternative for chrome. Looks like molotow is a paint for modeling. I wonder if your plating outfit can do a bright nickel a lot cheaper than doing chrome. 
Here's more "chrome paint" that looks darn good. But it's still a paint and will not last like a plating. With that black undercoat, it brings to mind the Schwinn S refector housings.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for the input. 

The molotow is a hack used by the model community, fwiw. It’s a refill for pens that just happens to work well if applied with air brush. 

I’m quite torn about which direction to take. $$ is a huge concern. It looks like the most pragmatic solution is to order replacement parts on eBay. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2019)

If you ever want to sell it, the buyer will probably want chrome, but will you be able to get your $$$ back?


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 24, 2019)

Sometimes it’s cheaper to find a nicer version of the part and sell the old part off.  Creating the Swapmeet pile. 
You can also buy some brass wool and use turtlewax chrome cleaner and just clean what you have.  Even with the flaked, pitted areas and enjoy the bike as is.  Your not building a show bike. 
Just clean it up. ride it and enjoy.  Pass it off to the next user when done.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 24, 2019)

I have used it on my model parts and is very convincing but then it's a 1/32 or 1/48 scale plastic kit. Being paint it will scratch easily and will not look like actual chromed metal on such a large part.


----------

